# We had snow last night and our tree looked so pretty.



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 18, 2018)

We had about 4 inches of snow last night and our pine tree looked so beautiful. The temperature went up quickly and now it's all gone. Glad I got the photo.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 18, 2018)

Very pretty, Ruth.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 18, 2018)

Very nice picture, Ruth. Oh how I miss a glisteny beautiful snowfall, especially on a sunny day and blue sky!:sunshine:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2018)

Beautiful tree Ruth, dressed up by the snow! :cool2:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2018)

Oh wow, Ruth, now it looks like Christmas all over again....that's really pretty...


----------



## DaveA (Feb 18, 2018)

Pretty shot, Ruth.  We also had a bit of snow here on the southcoast of Mass.  Maybe an inch or two but today's warm temps. caused it to quickly disappear.  No pretty pics for us with this snow!!


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 19, 2018)

Nice pick


----------

